
Herman Miller Just Redesigned Its Iconic Aeron Chair - lnguyen
https://www.wired.com/2016/10/herman-miller-just-redesigned-iconic-aeron-chair/
======
anotheryou
Ionic as in comfy? I find it ugly to be honest...

~~~
pedalpete
Iconic not Ionic. It's is an icon, as it is recognizable as a representative
symbol of a modern office chair.

~~~
anotheryou
Hehe, sorry, still absolutely not my taste. I meant Iconic of course...

